# Recently brought two budgies



## Iqra noor (Oct 16, 2018)

Hi, less than a week ago my step dad got us some budgies. A female and male I believe. Since then I have tried to make them feel comfortable but they’re still scared of my hand outside of the cage. I don’t know how to train and take them. They make a lot of noise and I don’t know if it’s happy or angry/sad noises. Is there a way to link videos on here. Can I link photos too? If so how? Also they keep biting the cage and just today I saw my budgie rubbing his face against the cage. What does this mean. My female budgie sometimes paces back and forth the cage. Please help, I want them to like me and be happy. Thank you


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

Hi there and welcome. You say you've only had your budgies for a very short time. It can take awhile for budgies to settle in to their new home and it's best not to try to tame them for at least the first few weeks. At this early stage it's best to sit by their cage and gently talk, sing or read to them to let them get used to you and your voice and so they'll see that you're not going to hurt them. When you clean their cage and change their food and water, move very slowly and calmly and talk to them. Sudden movements will likely frighten them. After they've settled in and become comfortable with you, then you can move into the next step. 

When budgies make noise, it generally means they are happy and when your budgie is rubbing his/her head on the cage, he/she is having a scratch. The pacing could be boredom. How big is your cage? It's very important the cage is at least 30" wide by 18" by 18" but if you can, it's always better to get bigger. Budgies also love toys to keep them entertained so if you haven't already, get some toys for their cage. You can find all kinds of bird safe toys. Shreddable toys are generally a favourite. Most budgies love swings too. 

You can upload photos and videos. It's recommended to use Imgur for uploading photos, and imbedding YouTube links to upload videos. The forum has loads of "stickies" at the top of each sub forum that contains all kinds of fantastic information about looking after budgies. It's highly recommended you read through them. There you'll find directions on how to share photos and videos. 

Best of luck to you and your new feathered friends. What have you named them? I hope you'll share pics when you can.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Birdmanca (Jan 24, 2008)

Give the new budgies some time to get relaxed in their new home. Sure, we want the birds to be friendly from day one, but often it takes time for them to get used of the new home and new people. They should live for many years, so just be patient, where the are comfortable around you and start to trust you. It should work out. Would be nice if all birds were friendly from the moment they entered their new home.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

Budgies need a minimum of two weeks to settle into their new home and you should not be trying to touch or tame them at this time. They are often submissive initially because they are terrified.
You can cover the top and three sides of the cage to help them feel more secure. Play music or the TV for them when you are not around during the day.

To bond with your birds, you need to build their trust in you.
They will have to learn over time that you will not hurt them.

To build your birds' trust, sit by their cage and read, talk or sing quietly to them for a period of at least 10-15 minutes, 3 or 4 times day. After about a week, rest your hand on the outside of the cage when you talk to them so they will learn that your hand is safe and will not hurt them.

After a week of resting your hand on the outside of the cage, rest your hand inside the cage when you talk. 
Don't make sudden moves, don't try to touch them. 
Let their get used to the idea that the hand is now in their safe place and not harming them.

After 2 weeks, begin moving your hand slowly toward your bird. If they become agitated, stop moving your hand and just hold very still until they calm down. When they are comfortable with your hand near them, you can offer them a bit of millet or a few seeds.

Always work at your birds' pace. 
Move slowly and talk reassuringly and calmly to their whenever you interact with them.

As you have a mixed gender pair, it is important you do everything necessary to prevent breeding.

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
Guidance regarding Breeding Advice Threads

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Please do not use Emojis from Phones - use Forum Smilies Only
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape. Additionally, the picture appears as what we term a "thumbnail" attachment.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site
You can practice uploading pictures in the site's "Test Forum:
Test Forum

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

You've been given great advice. It sounds like you need to let your little ones settle in more, as mentioned above! With time and patience, they'll start to settle in. Also, you should definitely read through all the links provided above as they'll help you with your questions as well as with keeping you updated on the best of budgie care practices!

Please let us know if you have questions after reading through everything, as we'd be happy to help. 

We hope to see you around, best wishes! :wave:


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Hello, :welcome:

As mentioned above, the new budgies need some time to settle into their new home. Also keep in mind, as prey animals, they are naturally more suspicious and harder to gain trust than other domestic pets like a dog. 

Please read the Stickies throughout the forum. You’ll find useful advice in the taming/bonding section, as well as the other sections to keep your birds at their best. If you can’t find the answers you’re looking for, we’re here to help.


----------

